# Que es Ferroresonancia?



## Elisaxxx (Jun 23, 2009)

Podrían explicarme de manera sencilla como ocurre la ferroresonancia eléctrica.

Gracias


----------



## slmgr (Jun 24, 2009)

Ferroresonancia es un fenómeno caracterizado por sobrevoltajes e irregulares formas de onda y está asociada con la excitación de una o mas inductancias saturables a través de una capacitancia.


----------



## Elisaxxx (Jun 25, 2009)

Muchas Gracias, me parece muy bueno el articulo. El caso especifico del por que de mi pregunta es: porque en la empresa que actualmente trabajo se tiene un banco de transformadores de 3x50kva y esta conectado en el lado primario un banco de capacitores en delta, y hace unos 15 dias, se fundió un fusible primario, lo que genero un alto voltaje   en el secundario. Preguntado a un ing. electricista, me dijo que eso se debía al efecto ferroresonante en el Banco.


----------

